# GM Prepared to Take Loss on Chevy Volt Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Co-Chairman Bob Lutz tells group of Volt supporters it was a mistake that GM didn't beat Toyota Motor Corp. to market with hybrid vehicles even though the Detroit automaker had electric vehicle technology dating back to the 1960s.

More...


----------

